# Givenchy Pandora Pepe Leather help



## SChuong

Hello! I just received my gorgeous Pandora bag in Medium Pepe leather from Saks Fifth Avenue.
It unfortunately came with a small scuff in the handle- anything I can put on to help remove scuff? Would also love any recommendations on what you ladies put on the leather to protect it? Such a beautiful bag.. would love to put a thin layer of protection on the leather.


----------



## randr21

I use collonil conditioning and cleaning, but there are many other good ones that are recommended by tpfers. beauty of pepe is that it's a textured bag so any minor scuffs or imperfections are not very noticeable. and if I had to get a scuff, the location of yours is the least obtrusive. it's also a dark colored bag so any conditioner you use should make it better.


----------



## SChuong

randr21 said:


> I use collonil conditioning and cleaning, but there are many other good ones that are recommended by tpfers. beauty of pepe is that it's a textured bag so any minor scuffs or imperfections are not very noticeable. and if I had to get a scuff, the location of yours is the least obtrusive. it's also a dark colored bag so any conditioner you use should make it better.


thanks so much for your reply!  I did a lot of research on tpf and found that Leather Honey was a popular one amongst the group. Very lucky that thats the only imperfection I got when receiving this brand new bag.


----------



## songofthesea

When something like that happened to me I called Saks CS and they gave me an unasked for discount on the bag. You might want to call them. Their CS is the best and they want to make you happy!


----------

